# This " Resident " and his Wife are Disgusting and Vile ! Dancing Nurses at The White House ????



## thirteenknots

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474066126229295105


----------



## thirteenknots

And I have a question...

Why are only the two White Nurses and the " Residents " White Wife Maskless ??????


----------



## Carlsbad7

thirteenknots said:


> And I have a question...
> 
> Why are only the two White Nurses and the " Residents " White Wife Maskless ??????


Rules for thee, not for me...


----------



## MicPaPa

toucan said:


> The term "13 knots" refers to the number of knots/coils in a hangman's noose; it is a symbol of white supremacy.  The person who uses the name "Thirteen Knots" is sending out a dog whistle to others of his political ilk, to let them know he is one of them.  Remember this when you evaluate his posts.  The link to the video that Thirteen Knots uses is from "First TV," which is a fringe-right commentary network.


Understand your opinion of the poster, but what do you think of the content of the post?


----------

